# Sonic Tuning Wheels... Review!



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

After almost 4 years of owning my first car, the vision has finally come to an end. Everyone always asked when wheels were going to be done to replace the stock 5 Spokes… but know one really knew how many hours I’ve spent making every detail look perfect to compliment the lines of the B6 sedan… everything from how my wheels would match my unpainted lowers to how the exhaust tips match the round body lines of the rear bumper, I’m extremely OCD for a kid.

When it came to talking wheels, it’s always been another language… everyone has aftermarket wheels, but what makes a set look good on a car? After viewing hundreds of pictures on multiple Euro forums (searching threads back to 2005), the quest began for an LM type wheel. I had viewed a few sets in person and talked to multiple companies via telephone and e-mail but not one came close to the customer service at Sonic Tuning. I found out about them from the rave reviews over on Bimmer forums. After about a month of e-mails back and forth with Ray @ ST (all hours of the day/night/weekend), I was sold on their set of ST8 18x8.5” 35ET Gunmetal’s. Like I said, I’m an OCD person and wheels are a big investment… after 2 or 3 questions most companies get sick of me and ST didn’t hesitate once with the countless questions and concerns regarding fitment, quality, brake clearance, returns, bolts etc. and this was all before I even purchased.


ST Wheels don’t seem to be popular yet on Audi’s, so figured I would share my great buying experience and hope you like!

Specs- 
Sonic Tuning ST8 18x8.5” 35ET Gunmetal
Continental DW 225/40/18


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------

